# Hilfe , kein Ton bei TVKarte...



## Adi | tmine (24. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute, 

Ich hab n riesen Problem, und nach 4 Tagen Google und ca. 20 Tv Tuner Softwaren weiss ich nun nicht mehr weiter... 

Ich hab einfach kein ton von meiner TV Karte, bild ist immer recht gut, aber einfach ohne ton, was muss ich denn da einstellen, das ich auch mal n Ton zu hören kriege,... 
...

hoffe einer kennt das Problem (was laut google sehr verbreitet ist, nur ohne rechte lösung) und kann mir helfen..

Danke schon mal

Gruss


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Hast Du die TV-Karte mit dem Line-in der Soundkarte verbunden?
Hast Du in den Einstellungen der Soundkarte Line-in als Aufnahmequelle gewählt (und ggf. den Regler hochgeschoben)?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Adi | tmine (24. Juli 2007)

Also unter vista hab ich ton, hab ich grad getestet, muss also ne Einstellung von XP sein... also im TV Tuner ises auf Line In gestellt, und die Regler sind soweit auch oben hab ich das gefühl, aber ich mach sich irgendwo was falsch,.. 

Kannst du etwas genauer beschreiben, was alles eingeschaltet sein muss, und wie,... hab bei den meistens Artikeln bei google ewas ähnliches gelesen, komm aber leider nicht wirklich draus


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Vista kenne ich nicht..... und unter XP kann ich nicht nachgucken (Monitor ist defekt und ich habe keine Lust unter den Tisch zum umstecken zu krabbeln  ).

Unter Win2k:
Doppelklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol neben der Uhr.
Dann öffnet sich das Fenster "Volume Control".
Dort gehst Du auf Optionen --> Eigenschaften und wählst "Aufnahme" aus, dann guckst Du unten noch nach ob für Line-in das Häckchen gesetzt ist.
Dann klickst Du auf OK.
Darauf öffnet sich das Fenster "Recording Control".
Da setzt Du für Line-In das Häckchen bei "Auswählen".
Dann noch den Regler für Line-in hochschieben.


----------



## Adi | tmine (24. Juli 2007)

hmm ist eigentlich alles so gesetzt... 
aber wäre das nicht nur für die Aufnahme? Also ich habe ja gar kein Ton... irgendwie doch komisch...


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Mit Aufnahme hat es nicht direkt zu tun, sondern damit was als Eingansquelle genutzt werden soll.
Der Line-in der Soundkarte "empfängt" das Audiosignal von der TV-Karte und leitet es an die Lautsprecher weiter.
Genauso kannst Du aber auch das Audiosignal der TV-Karte aufnehmen.

Per default ist (zumindest bei Win9x und Win2k) der Mikrofoneingang als Eingangsquelle gewählt.

Welche TV-Karte hast Du denn?

[edit]


Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe ja gar kein Ton...


Nicht mal die Systemklänge von Windows?
Dann würde ich sagen dass der Treiber für die Soundkarte nicht oder nicht richtig installiert ist.
Was sagt denn die Systemsteuerung?
Gelbes Ausrufezeichen?
Hardwarekonflikt?
[/edit]


----------



## Adi | tmine (24. Juli 2007)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Welche TV-Karte hast Du denn?



hmm wenn ich das genau wüsste, die war bei meinem Dell Pc dabei,... 
also warte ich notier dir schnell die Angeben von Dell:


> TV-Tuner Integrierte Hybrid-TV-Tuner-PCIe x1-Karte
> (analog/digital) und Dell-Fernbedienung


hmm nicht gerade sehr aussagekräftig für mich,... hoffe du kannst damit mehr anfangen als ich 

ps: im Gerätemanager heisst die Karte:


> M779 PCIe PAL/SECAM/DVB-T Desktop TV Tuner (Bridge)
> M779 PCIe PAL/SECAM/DVB-T Desktop TV Tuner (Tuner)
> M779 PCIe PAL/SECAM/DVB-T Desktop TV Tuner (Video Capture)



Edit:
Doch also sonst hab ich Sound,.. musik kein Problem, einfach TV-Karte hat kein Ton


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Laut Dell hat die TV-Karte keinen Audioausgang.
Der Ton muss also über den PCIe-Bus weitergeleitet werden.

Die Hile von Dell sagt aber auch nicht wirklich viel:


> Problem: Keine Audioaufnahme.
> 
> Ursache: TON AUS ist eingeschaltet.
> 
> Lösung: Schalten Sie TON AUS ab und drehen Sie die Lautstarke auf.


Ich denke mal dass dabei die Rede von der TV-Software ist.


----------



## Adi | tmine (24. Juli 2007)

ja lol hmm tolle Dell hilfe  so blöd bin ich ja auch nich,... ja aber an der Tv-Software kanns nicht liegen, hab ca. 20 ausprobiert, bei allen das selbe,... 
komisch,. hast du ev noch ne Idee ?
verzweifel hier langsam


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit hätte ich noch.
Bezieht sich aber darauf dass der Ton nur am rauschen ist.
Und zwar soll man das Hotfix
	
	
	



```
NTSC-J, PAL, and SECAM TV Tuner Hotfix for DirectX 9.0b 
on Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 (KB825116) - Deutsch
```
installieren Link.
Ich würde aber erstmal nachsehen, welche DirectX Version Du installiert hast.


----------



## Adi | tmine (24. Juli 2007)

oke Danke, ich werd mir das mal anschauen, und noch n bissel weiter googeln, hoffe ich finde bald was, ansonsten bin ich offen für weitere Ideen und Vorschläge ,... 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2007)

Die Karte (laut Dell: AVerMedia TVT5 M779 Internal PAL-SECAM-DVBt Hybrid TV Tuner) ist von AVerMedia, von dort kommt auch der Tip mit dem Hotfix.

[edit]
Kann es sein dass die TV-Karte (bzw. der PC) ganz neu ist?
Ich lese mämlich etwas davon dass die Karte auf der Cebit 2007 vorgestellt wurde.
So ist es auch nicht verwunderlich dass es (selbst auf avermedia.com) weder Treiber noch Handbücher zum downloaden gibt.
[/edit]


----------

